# Cleaning off those diatoms...



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, I'm sure everyone has their own methods for cleaning diatoms or algae from their aquarium decor. Just thought I'd throw this out there.

The diatoms in my tank have started getting out of control over the past week. Today I finally had time to do something about it. In the past I just used my hand to wipe them off and had mediocre results. Today I was thinkging about a better and faster method. I decided to try using a toothbrush, and it really worked well! I had a package with a couple of new toothbrushes, so I took one out and started using it on my rocks. When I was done they looked practically brand new. I was able to get into the crevices that I could get to with my hand. I guess it makes sense, tooth brushes are designed to clean in hard to reach areas. :thumb:

Anyways heres a before and after pic...



















It took me a little over a minute to do that one rock and about 6 or 7 minutes to do the entire tank. Although I'm sure I missed some spots in the back where I can't see.

The only problem I had was my arm making waves while scrubbing. No water was spilled though.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Add a small siphon to your process to remove the diatoms during the scrubbing process and you'll make even more progress. Otherwise you wipe them off to land somewhere else.

With a lot of rocks in a tank it is a pain, I know, but the best way is to take the rocks to the sink and scrub them there, or place them into a bucket of tank water for scrubbing. But the object is to remove the diatoms from the tank. You'll find by removal you'll increase the amount of time it takes for the build-up to become annoying.

But for the quick hit, this is annoying, make my rocks look better with minimal effort, you betcha. A toothbrush works well.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

After cleaning the diatoms in a week. They will come back soon again.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I know, I've dealt with them before, but this seemed much more effective at cleaning the rocks.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

My pleco's would always eat the brown diatoms, this could be a natural solution to your problem


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't really like plecos that much. I'm happy just cleaning my rocks on a weekly basis. I'm hoping it will eventually just go away with regular water changes, since I ave foun d no real good info on how to get rid of it other than just to wait or get a BN(or ottos).


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you might want to check this out
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+20409&pcatid=20409

i've seen them at walmart as well near the car washing supplies, aren't too expensive and you wouldn't need to swash your arm and scrub, those rubber bristles would last longer than the nylon bristles of the tooth brush

here is the one on walmart.com

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sonic-Scrubber-Cleaning-Tool-Value-Pack/12533160#Specifications


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice, I was thinking of using my electric toothbrush, but I figured that was going to far. :lol:

It only costs me 50Ã‚Â¢ per toothbrush, and each one should last atleast 6 months, so until I have more than one show tank to clean I can't really justify spending $25 on a rock cleaner. It would be nice to get a brush with a slightly bigger head though. Twice the size of a normal toothbrush head would be a good size.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

some of those heads seem pretty large, if you ever get sick of scrubbing it would be a good option


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, It would be a nice tool to have. I probably won't have reason to get it until I buy my own house in a couple years and am able to keep multiple show tanks. Right now I'm in an apartment and don't have room for more than what I have.


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

My Mbuna love grazing on the Diotoms and Algae in my tanks Its their natural food my Trophs love it also. I like the look of it on my rocks to each his own.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

I turn more light on.
Green fluffy algae started to grow on the rocks, and no more brown diatoms anywhere else... its odd...

I used to get brown diatom all over my glass. Now its stopped completely, and only green algae growing on my rocks.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

That's not necessarily odd. I would consider it normal. It is common for new tanks to have a brown algae issue for several months, until higher life forms (of which green algae is one) become established, out competing them.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I recently setup my 185G Mbuna tank and with over-lighting I only have green algae on my rocks, looking amazing.

I nope no brown algae establish.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

On another forum, someone had excellent results when they added Nerite snails to keep the diatoms in check. I'm just not sure how they will do with Mbuna cichlids. Some people have had no problems but others say they were killed by their fish.

I don't mind that my rocks aren't the original gray color they were when I started my tank. It gives the fish something to pick at and looks more natural to me. It's especially nice for the fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My nerites are killed (by being constantly knocked down, laying on their backs all day, and starving) by my mbuna. They do kind of OK with my Tangs. They do WELL with my peacocks.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Bweb said:


> My Mbuna love grazing on the Diotoms and Algae in my tanks Its their natural food my Trophs love it also. I like the look of it on my rocks to each his own.


I agree. My rocks are all brown and I and the fish don't mind it. I get serious diatom outbreaks when I set up a new tank. I just wipe the glass with every water change and it eventually gets less and less. My 72g still gets them slightly and its been running for 15 months. I'm sure my well water has something to do with it. I also have nerites in a 20g shellie tank and they're fine, but I have heard what others said about them not doing well with mbuna.


----------

